# HobGoblin Hearth - Storage friendly part1



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Hello - I had a few request for a tut on the Witch HobGoblin Hearth I post some pics of on another thread and have put this together for reference.

I am sorry that it doesn't have exact measurements, as I was using the scrap wood that I had on hand and was winging it.

My main goal was to make a big stone slab fire pit that would break down for storage.

The pics will show the process.

I hope this will give someone some ideas and I will be happy to try and answer any question.

Happy Haunting!
PB


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

HobGoblin Hearth - Storage friendly part2


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

HobGoblin Hearth - Storage friendly part3


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

HobGoblin Hearth - Storage friendly part4


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

HobGoblin Hearth - Storage friendly part5


----------



## margaret (Aug 19, 2013)

Awesome ... thank you so much!!!!!!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Excellent work my friend !


----------



## WolfPak (Apr 27, 2016)

amazing! Really nicely done. Thank you for that awesome tut!


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the nice words! PB


----------



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

Very nicely done! This may be one of the best props that I've ever seen posted here on the Forum. So much character, and it could work with nearly any haunt's theme.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

WOW, Thanks Saruman! 

I hope to to get 3 Witches stirring smoking cauldrons with all their potions and magical stuff inside a Witch Hut. 

If you need help in building one, let me know.

PB


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

THIS IS INCREDIBLE!!!! Oh my gosh. Outstanding!!!!!
Thank you so much for sharing this with us!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

I was very excited to show your hearth to Brandi (she is not an HF member), and she asked me to tell you, "Thanks for the shout out and that yours came out way better then mine. And i will happily trade!"

haha


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thank you very much Hida! 

I wish I had better plans for materials and measurements, but was using scrap wood and really was just eyeing it, so I didn't have sizes to record.

No problem sharing, I love this site and have gotten many great ideas from others over the years and hope this will help someone wanting to build a Fireplace that breaks down for storage.

If you want to make one and have any questions, let me know.

Happy Haunting!

PB


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for letting me know this, as I looked at hers for a long time as inspiration and wanting to try it. 

She gets all the credit and hers has a classical beauty that my didn't achieve. 

Please thank her for me.

PB


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

Thank you for this post fantastic job


----------



## whichypoo (Jul 29, 2009)

All I have to say is beautiful. just beautiful.


----------



## Phantom Blue (Sep 28, 2008)

Thanks for the post! PB


----------



## Danski (Mar 26, 2014)

Great job on that. I think that is very well done. You deserve a pat on the back for that one.


----------

